

Techno Gender Assumptions - gregorymichael
http://blog.baugues.com/assumptions

======
fallinghawks
You acknowledged it, so forgive yourself and move on. If you're over 35-40 I
think a slip is understandable.

I've been in computers (IT, data analysis, programming) for 25+ years and
although women have made inroads they're still quite the minority. Same thing
goes for hunting, which is one of my sports but in socializing it was
frequently assumed it was my husband's. Also the idea of the female's career
moves driving the rest of the family is still in the minority.

Not saying that this is acceptable these days, just that a mistake is
understandable.

